# Christa Ludwig is 90



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

Her birthday is 16th March. Here's something to celebrate that occasion: the one and only Bach


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christabel said:


> Her birthday is 16th March. Here's something to celebrate that occasion: the one and only Bach


 We do have : The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beautiful. That's a real lady! Happy birthday.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorite singers of all time!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beautiful. That's a real lady! Happy birthday.


She's got a wonderful voice, try the Mahler songs Captain.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Christabel said:


> Her birthday is 16th March. Here's something to celebrate that occasion: the one and only Bach


Not the only time she recorded the St Matthew. Also in 1972 for Karajan


----------

